# BRV - Big River Gold



## Joe Blow (14 June 2010)

Crusader Resources Limited (CAS), formerly Crusader Holdings NL, is an exploration company with Australian uranium, nickel and gold assets. More recently, the company has targeted the under-explored historic mineral wealth of Brazil through its subsidiary Crusader do Brasil Mineracoa Ltda. Crusader's interests in Australia include the large, 100% owned Lake Throssel uranium project near Laverton, WA and the Fair Adelaide Ni-Au project - close to Kalgoorlie in WA.

http://www.crusaderresources.com


----------



## Greenvalley2006 (17 July 2010)

Hi there, I am a new member.

Has anyone been watching CAS in the last two months?

Price spike, followed by halt / suspension, SPP announcement, and further halt / suspension with announcement of production delay due to Gov environmental licence bungle.

Is this level of suspense the norm?


----------



## Muschu (18 July 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> Crusader Resources Limited (CAS), formerly Crusader Holdings NL, is an exploration company with Australian uranium, nickel and gold assets. More recently, the company has targeted the under-explored historic mineral wealth of Brazil through its subsidiary Crusader do Brasil Mineracoa Ltda. Crusader's interests in Australia include the large, 100% owned Lake Throssel uranium project near Laverton, WA and the Fair Adelaide Ni-Au project - close to Kalgoorlie in WA.
> 
> http://www.crusaderresources.com




Hi Joe
Not sure why you posted this.  I only heard of CAS last week and it appears to be a stock of relatively low volume with perhaps longer term prospects.

Rick


----------



## Joe Blow (18 July 2010)

Muschu said:


> Hi Joe
> Not sure why you posted this.




Hi Rick,

I have been trying to start threads on companies that do not have threads on ASF yet. CAS is simply one of these stocks. Please note that I do not have any opinion of stocks I start threads on.


----------



## Muschu (18 July 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> I have been trying to start threads on companies that do not have threads on ASF yet. CAS is simply one of these stocks. Please note that I do not have any opinion of stocks I start threads on.




Now understood and seems a very good idea. Thanks very much Joe.

All the best


Rick.............


----------



## Greenvalley2006 (22 July 2010)

I'll try again...

New to market.

Seeking wise head's opinion on this stock.

Crusader recently announced a non proportional SPP for existing stockholders @ $0.35. Stock is trading at $0.39 to $0.40.

Following SPP announcement CAS announced an environmental licence withdrawal, with new licence a while away, and then supposed production.

More buyers than sellers, but to my inexperienced eyes the Depth looks contrived.

I hold some stock.
My second post!

Cheers


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

MC - $66M
Share price $0.60
Shares - 110,146,040
Options 4,460,000
Cash - $10.6M (31 Mar 2012)

*Crusader identifies multiple gold targets in the SeridÃ³ Belt*
 New Chief Geologist appointed to head dedicated Regional Exploration Team
Four immediate exploration targets identified and prioritised with a proprietary developed prospectivity ranking system
Clusters of favorably ranked gold anomalies to be aggressively explored
Expanded 4,100 km² exploration portfolio increases regional prospectivity
Neoproterozoic setting offers potential to host other large-scale, potentially world-class gold deposits

*Borborema Measured and Indicated Resources increase by 61%*
 Measured and Indicated gold resources at Borborema have risen 61% to a total of 50.9 Mt @ 1.14 g/t Au for 1.87 Moz Au, from the Indicated estimate resource in November 2011
Preliminary pit optimisations1 indicate early constrained starter pit2 grades of up to 1.30 g/t gold
The new Mineral Resource estimate has delineated optimised in-pit resources of 42.9 Mt @ 1.20 g/t Au for 1.66 Moz Au3 for a 10.5 year initial mine life
The total Mineral Resource estimate for the Borborema Project (at a 0.5g/t cut-off) has increased to 68.6 Mt @ 1.10 g/t Au for 2.43 Moz of contained gold4
Excellent conversion to Measured and Indicated Resource categories, which now represents 77% of the contained gold, provides a solid foundation for the estimation of a maiden Ore Reserve, expected this quarter
Borborema mineralisation remains open at depth and along strike


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 September 2015)

Not too dissimilar to Springhill's last post but 3 years on . Speccy stock with a maiden resource announcement due out this month. Bit sick with iron ore down.

Weekly chart.


----------



## System (11 July 2019)

On July 11th, 2019, Crusader Resources Limited (CAS) changed its name and ASX code to Big River Gold Limited (BRV).


----------



## greggles (31 May 2020)

June should hopefully see an increase in the BRV share price. The company stated in an update to shareholders on 21 May that an updated cashflow model for the Borborema Project will be released sometime in June.

Based on the information set out in the announcement (see below), it is expected that the economics of the project will have improved substantially.


----------



## greggles (20 April 2022)

BRV board recommends shareholders vote in favour of 36c cash offer from Aura Minerals Inc. Mixed feelings out there in retail investor land on this one. Some glad that they have a guaranteed return with the Borborema Gold Project taking too long and costing too much while others felt they are just getting crumbs after taking risks early on and that management has stabbed them in the back.

Either way, the deal looks done.


----------



## System (26 September 2022)

On September 21st, 2022, Big River Gold Ltd (BRV) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between BRV and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in BRV by Aura Minerals Inc., through its wholly owned subsidiary Borborema LLC.


----------

